# Specialized Shoe Width Help



## fuzzz (Sep 27, 2011)

All,

I'm interested in the 2015 Specialized Pro Road shoe, but my local dealer is small and doesn't have any in stock. The shop doesn't even have a shoe in my size, which we believe according to the sizing chart, will be a 46.5. Since I have never owned a Specialized shoe, I am not sure if they should order a regular or wide. The widest part of my forefoot is 117mm. I measured with my foot on the floor, not standing up, so no pressure from my weight. I have also looked at a Lake Cycling chart online which shows that I am between their regular and wide sizes for their shoes. I do a group ride with my local Specialized shop and the owner has given me great advice on these rides, so I would like to buy from him. Can anyone shed some light on the actual width of Spec shoes? Maybe a tangible width measurement of the regular verses the wide? Any help would be appreciated.

Fuzzz


----------



## crit_boy (Aug 6, 2013)

I cannot help you on the specific shoe. 

In the past I wore wear sidi normal width and specialized comps in normal width (both mtb and road). I found specialized and sidi normal width to be very comparable. 

Now, my feet are wider. My normal specialized and sidi shoes are too narrow and hurt my feet. I have gone to sidi megas. 

Not sure it helps, but I think sidi and specialized are similar in size - at least on my feet. 

As a final observation, I think specialized shoe quality is much lower than it was ten years ago. My first pair of spec comps lasted 5 years - and still looked and felt ok. My second pair (2011ish model made with noticeably cheaper materials than my 2005ish shoe) died in less than two seasons (piece that connects ratchet strap to shoe broke and multiple seams were coming apart).


----------



## Tschai (Jun 19, 2003)

crit_boy said:


> I cannot help you on the specific shoe.
> 
> In the past I wore wear sidi normal width and specialized comps in normal width (both mtb and road). I found specialized and sidi normal width to be very comparable.
> 
> ...


Exact same experience for me. My feet are wider now than they were 5-10 years ago. My Sidi's started to hurt, so I had to replace them. I actually got a pair of Specialized Experts. Took them out for a ride and they turned into foot hatchets. I ended up with a pair of Bontragers. I also had a pair of Specialized MTB shoes. They were awesome, but now also hurt.


----------



## peabody (Oct 17, 2005)

Specy wide are no different then the std....get Lakes which are a true wide which is 
what I ended up doing.


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

Base on my experience if you have wide feet stay away from Specialized shoes unless you spend top money for Sworks. I've 3 pairs of Pro and Expert shoes both for mtb and road riding,they were a torture,really. Wide feets command Sidi Megas,that's it.


----------

